# What do you do in a situation like that?



## Malt Lover (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't want to start controversy, but this has been bugging me and I would just like opinions as to what I should have or could have done.

Friday night, my bff and I went to the theater. The tickets to the play were quite expensive and the theater was sold out. Directly in front of us was a family of five--mother, father, daughter, son, and grandmother. There were no problems during the first half of the play, but during the last half of the show, the son, who it was quite visible had some kind of special needs, started acting up. He started jumping up in his chair and blocking our view. He also started making some kind of noises, repeatedly. He was not disrupting the entire theater, just those immediately around him. The parents tried to quiet him, but frankly, they needed to take him out, in my opinion.

My friend and I could not concentrate on the last half of the play for the distractions they were causing. I am upset over this. We paid quite a bit of money for the tickets and missed part of the play because of these people. We could not have moved seats because it was sold out and to get up and get an usher would have been impractical. 

What would you have done? Sat there like we did? My friend wanted to lean forward and ask the people to quiet him, but she didn't for fear of causing a scene.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

We all are compassionate with parents/child with special needs but the theater was not the place to have the child. I would call the theater back and explain what happened and perhaps they can give you free tickets to that performance or an upcoming one. That is the best you can hope for in the situation that you were put in......


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Honestly? What would hubby and I have done? Just what you and your friend did, nothing. We've been in similar situations, and usually hubby is the first to think or say, " count your blessings". The parents probably rarely get to go out like that, and bless that little boy for being so good for the first part of the play.

I understand your frustration, I truly do and about the cost of the ticket being so high. If I were sitting there, it would take everything in me not to ask the parents if I could hold him. 

Upon leaving the play, I know we would be grateful to not only have seen the first part of the play, but also for the life lesson, that you just could not have escaped based on your seating arrangements. For me, things like that help me to put my own life's situation in perspective, which would far exceed the cost of the ticket. 

I am so sorry, I hope I am not coming off as insensitive to your situation that you experienced, just trying to help making something that appears to be a negative or seeminly to be an unpleasant situation, into a positive.

I hope you undersand.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I agree with both above me.

I feel really bad when I see people in those situations. Makes me realize how fortunate I am. I feel bad for the person who has the disability...they didn't ask for that. I'm sure they'd love to live a normal life like everyong else. And also the parents or care givers of that person. As I'm sure it can get very frustrating and depressing. 

However, if the child was causing a scene, they should have left to try and calm him down and come back. It is kind of unfair to those around them who have paid a lot of money for this show. I understand they probably did too, but they should also respect other people. 

I would have maybe gone and found and usher or gone back to the ticket office right then to explain the situation. I doubt they would do anything about it now after the day is past and everything. 
But as much as it sucked you couldn't see the rest of the show...it is rather minimal compared to what they go through on a daily basis...and it does make you count your blessings.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Since the child was special needs, I would have done nothing. God bless them, they have their hands full...and they are probably trying to help this child learn to blend into regular society. 

I thought it was a great suggestion to call the theater and explain your situation...worst thing they will tell you is 'too bad'...best is they may give you another pair of tickets (maybe during the weeknight or sometime when the theater is less busy).


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I can understand both sides of this. My nephew Randy just turned 19. He has cerebral palsey. But when I say that please understand he can not do anything. He is classified as having CP, but he is quadrapalegic. He can not speak, can not walk, has no control over his muscles, he can not eat...he has a feeding tube. My sister was 6 months pregnant when a mak truck pulled out in front of her and she went under it. The steering wheel cut off oxygen to my nephew and his brain only 1/2 devleoped. He wasn't supposed to live to see his 18th birthday. He just turned 19 on March 2nd...each bday is a milestone. My sister and BIL are amazing at caring for him. They don't cheat of him of anything. That kid goes EVERYWHERE with him. They bought a winnebago b/c obviously he can't travel on a plane so at least Randy can experience vacations. They bring him to Manhattan b/c it makes him happy to see the tree. They bring him shopping b/c he loves to get out of the house and hear sounds and see people.

This is their only child. My sister is 40 and never had any other children. So of course they want to have the experience of being parents and having their son be able to experience things outside of a wheelchair and confined to a house. He may not be able to talk and say things but let me tell you...Randy smiles and laughs and groans w/laughter. So much makes him happy when he is out and about. 

On the other hand, I've seen how he can bother people or mostly make others uncomfortable. People don't know how to not stare at him, yet they don't know what to say to him. They dont' know whether to smile or cry when they see him. Does my sister take him to the theater? No. Does she take him to a restaurant? Yes. But she also knows when he is crying and needs to remove him. It's not fair for others enjoyment to be spoiled but it's not fair either for a special needs person to be cheated of experiencing things in life that will make them happy. 

I absolutely do understand where you are coming from. Truly I do. And in no way am I sharing my story about Randy to hurt you...I just want to share with you that maybe that family really wanted their son to enjoy the theater and not cheat of him of the experience b/c of his disablity. 

This is my nephew Randy...our sweet angel @ his 18th birthday party. The theme was Superman...b/c afterall that is what he is :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Prior to my curent career I ran various group homes for the mentally retarded. They were wonderful men and women who touched my heart and have forever changed my preception as to what consitutes a challenge. Perhaps because I was younger than other managers or perhaps because I had been raised in a different era, I felt that those in my care deserved more out of life than ice cream on saturdays and a walk on sunday. We often went to amusement parks (there was always something to see/do); Red Sox Games, we went to movies (during the day when they were less crowded); and anything else that they asked me to do. I truly felt like it was my job to allow them to soak up all that life had to offer.

That being said, I had to learn to be flexible and also understand that I had a responsibility to those around us to not deprive them of their outing as well (who was I to know their circumstances, they might have saved for months to be at a game or take their children to the movies). Whenever one of my individuals was having a tough time either myself or another staff person would walk away from the situation with them and, if possible, bring them back once they had collected themselves. However, if that could not be done, we all left.

It was sometimes a tough situation as many of my individuals expressed emotions differently than you or I and I had to balance their right to express excitement, fear, joy, etc. with distrubing others and giving others a reason to complain about "maintstreaming".

So, had I been that child's parent I might have acted differently than they did. If I was in your shoes, I would have allowed the child to act up for some time and then I would have politely tapped the patron on the shoulder and asked if they could please keep their child in a seated position so that I was able to see the show. I might not have remarked on the noise, but I don't feel its appropriate to allow any child to stand up in seats at a theater and block the view of others.

Just my two cents.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I know that you think that you were gyped out of your night out. But maybe this is where you were meant to be to see how others have to cope with what they have. I know that life is so short and you should just live and learn that everyone doesn't have it so easy. This is a lesson everyone should learn. To be happy with what they have and enjoy their day no matter what the distractions may be.
So my friend, I say don't worry :chili: be happy!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Awww, I think you did the right thing. I know you feel bad about losing out on the play experience, but I hope you feel good about your self control! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This is a toughie for me because I can see both sides it. I think I would have done nothing, like you did but I also think the parents acted inappropriately. They should have been more conscientious about those around them. I don't blame you for being upset -obviously you are not upset with the boy but the parents and how they handled the situation. 

Hope you can get ahold of the theater, like was suggested!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Everyone gave you great suggestions and I would have done the same and just sat there. Hopefully the theater would be willing to help you out


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I can understand both sides as well but I hate to be disturbed when I'm out at restaurants or at the movies. I've complained before to ushers at the movie theatre when parents had loud children (that shouldn't be in the movies i go see anyway!) and once after the child would not be quiet, the usher asked the parents to leave. I just don't feel that it's fair for me to pay money to go enjoy a movie (or even dinner) and to have to listen to children acting up. I think in this situation, the parents should have tried to get their child to behave or leave because their child was disturbing others..but when people don't do the right thing, sometimes you just have to go find someone that will say something to them. Just my opinion...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I think that undisciplined children and non-attentive parents can be very annoying. We've had to change tables and restaurants several times.

However, a disabled/special needs child is a different story. I'd have to cut them slack and count my blessings.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> I can understand both sides of this. My nephew Randy just turned 19. He has cerebral palsey. But when I say that please understand he can not do anything. He is classified as having CP, but he is quadrapalegic. He can not speak, can not walk, has no control over his muscles, he can not eat...he has a feeding tube. My sister was 6 months pregnant when a mak truck pulled out in front of her and she went under it. The steering wheel cut off oxygen to my nephew and his brain only 1/2 devleoped. He wasn't supposed to live to see his 18th birthday. He just turned 19 on March 2nd...each bday is a milestone. My sister and BIL are amazing at caring for him. They don't cheat of him of anything. That kid goes EVERYWHERE with him. They bought a winnebago b/c obviously he can't travel on a plane so at least Randy can experience vacations. They bring him to Manhattan b/c it makes him happy to see the tree. They bring him shopping b/c he loves to get out of the house and hear sounds and see people.
> 
> This is their only child. My sister is 40 and never had any other children. So of course they want to have the experience of being parents and having their son be able to experience things outside of a wheelchair and confined to a house. He may not be able to talk and say things but let me tell you...Randy smiles and laughs and groans w/laughter. So much makes him happy when he is out and about.
> 
> ...


Tammy, thank you so much for sharing this personal story about your nephew. It is so beautiful! I have a dear friend with CP, and he is a very special guy. 

Hugs,
Suzan


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My niece had a cerebral hemmorage at the age of 13 and after a number of subsequent bleeds passed away at age 19. During those 6 years, my brother and his wife tried to maintain as normal a life as possible for my nephew who was two years younger. Heidi could not talk or control arm or leg movements for the last four years of her life. She was usually quiet during outings like you describe but there would occasionally be a problem. 

My entire family is extremely grateful for all of the kind, understanding people we encountered over the years. Believe me, this was not something any of us expected or planned for. 

Heidi's greatest thrill was when my sister, who worked at an O'Hare, was able to get an autograph from Heidi's very favorite baseball player, Mark Grace. And when my sister explained the situation, the entire Cubs team signed as well. 

I can understand the frustration and disappointment especially if you really wanted to see the performance, but I have complete and total compassion for the parents. Calling the theater manager is a good suggestion.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know the feeling.. I would have been more upset if it was a child who was just an impatient brat with lazy permissive parent...sometimes special needs,it's a tough call. I know I hate going out to a restaurant after a tough week and having to hear screaming kids... They should have arranged for seating in the back or isolated in an area where they wouldn't disturb anyone.. I have a friend who has a daughter who is autistic and she can make it VERY unpleasant to watch a movie or even go out to eat....
Like today,we're standing at the checkout line and the young man,who'd I'd seen earlier grocery shopping,was ahead of us.He obviously had some type of palsy,you could see it in the way he held his hand and his impaired speech. We were in a hurry too,others behind us were going to other lines to checkout. They rang up his purchases,then put a gift card through the scanner,then he struggled to get money out of his wallet to pay the difference. Well he didn't have enough money so they began voiding items,one at a time,it was taking quit a lot of time. So not to strip him of his dignity,we pretended we didn't notice,to save him embarrassment. Finally it got to where he was short just a couple bucks,the cashier asked if he had enough change,but he didn't have it. So Al said,"I got it..."
Al who was grumbling earlier,,in a hurry to get home before an Ebay auction on a car part he wanted very badly ended.. wasn't upset,he gratefully handed the cashier some money,and the young man mustered a thank you as best he could. Al said,no biggie. The cashier appologized and said he hates it when that happens,but we told him,it could be us someday... Al wasn't grouchy on the way home and he won his car parts auction..good karma...
I understand about the tickets,I do,especially if you haven't had time to go out and do something special and then have it diminished by another person. Ten years ago,I would have leaned up and said something,but ten years ago a very bright friend of mine was brain injured in a work accident and left,w/ palsy type issues and very slow to function and she has uncontrollable outbursts...
I'd go to the theater and explain,I'm sure some one would remember the family and maybe they'll give you tickets for being kind hearted enough,to endure,for an evening what the family must endure daily. Hugs to you,you did the right thing. The right path isn't easy that's why so few take it!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> I can understand both sides of this. My nephew Randy just turned 19. He has cerebral palsey.


Thank you for sharing your family story. It was very touching.

To the OP, I would most likely have tried to ignore the behavior, although I can understand your feelings about the situation. It is too bad the family didn't take a break from the play after the behavior continued for a while, but maybe they were afraid that would be even more disruptive.

I think it is fair to call the theater and see if you can get tickets to another event. They do have staff and ushers who could have stepped in to ask the family to take a break and not leave it up to the other patrons.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I hesitate to respond to this because I don't want to sound cold and uncaring. I sympathize with the family and think that specail needs children absolutely deserve the opportunity to participate in "normal" activities. But the family should be sensitive to others as well. It sounds like the first half of the play went well but by the second half the child had had enough. 

I think it would have been in the best interest of the child to remove him at that point. If he was restless and making noise he may have been indicating that he had had enough! Forcing him to remain doesn't help him or increase his enjoyment. 

Where was the Theater House Manager? They are supposed to pay attention to things like that. Even going back to when the tickets were purchased, the family should have requested seating in the back of a section or someplace that no one would have been bothered. 

Yes, I do think it is an opportunity to count our blessings but in this economy we shouldn't have to PAY for the opportunity to do so. Theater tickets can be very expensive and if you are like me you don't often have the time to go or the money to spend and when you do you should be able to enjoy the experience without feeling guilty. I think it is very nice that you did not create a problem for the family but the Theater should have stepped in and offerred those affected tickets t another show.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a 5 yr old nephew that has angleman's. 

Some back round....Mom and Dad both knew this ran in her family because her sister has a son that has it as well. They had no genetic counseling but had a child anyway. By the time he was 2 and she was pregnant with 2nd child and they realized #1 had anglemans. Anglemans is a happy child, that does not speak, sleeps very little and has a limited IQ. Extremely Hyperactive. Long term care for life. I have very mixed feelings about this and their decision to have children. 

When they come to family events they leave their children for us to monitor and the angle mans it quite a handful. He hurts the other children out of frustration to communicate. He destroys toys and is extremely hard on furnishing etc. You have to watch him around food for he will eat and eat anything he can get his hands on. He will climb anything and damage stuff that you could never imagine that could be broke. I caught him trying to climb up the wood blinds once. He has broken his own bones because he is so out of control at times. 

I know the parents go through alot and need breaks but I really hate having to deal with him. I know, selfish! But when my nephew got married a few weeks ago he was a extreme distraction to the wedding and with that being said I think that was unfair to the couple getting married. Our family deals with it as oh well! 

I have chosen not have any more family events at my house. When my Son got married and we had a reception. I provided 2 baby sitters at another house for the children. The family came with the anglemans in tow. I held my breath until he managed to pull on the table cloth that had the strawberries he wanted. Needless to say apology's were made but the event then ended 2 hours early. I just kept a cool exterior but cried after everyone left. 

For me and my situation this child was a choice. I also feel that my family and others should not force there children on others. I think it was selfish of the family to take the chance with their child at the theater possibly disturbing others. We all have issues and it does not mean that just because we can, we should! 

I know I will make some of you mad by my comments but please you will never truly understand until you visit my family. My prayers go out to all that have handicapped children.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i agree with everyones comments . it really is an eye opener when u see what others go thru.. i had a similar situation this past saturday. i went to the movies w my boyfriend , and we were a bit late going in so we sat in the first two available seats all the way at the back. well it turns out we were seated in back of a group of special needs adults i guess . it was like 6 with i guess two chaperones, they were very well behaved and quiet , til the end when i guess they got antsy and one started making weird noises and another kept standing and rocking. we didnt say anything at moments we were distracted from the movie but i think overall they enjoyed the movie and behaved accordingly. 

As a mother i just think that if the child was behaving a certain way maybe they should have taken the child away for a bit to calm him down. ive done that w my toddler when he acts up.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

thefab5 said:


> I have a 5 yr old nephew that has angleman's.
> 
> Some back round....Mom and Dad both knew this ran in her family because her sister has a son that has it as well. They had no genetic counseling but had a child anyway. By the time he was 2 and she was pregnant with 2nd child and they realized #1 had anglemans. Anglemans is a happy child, that does not speak, sleeps very little and has a limited IQ. Extremely Hyperactive. Long term care for life. I have very mixed feelings about this and their decision to have children.
> 
> ...


 I don't think you sound selfish.It was selfish for the parents to have a child,not considering the outcome. Plus to bring him to an event knowing he would act out.My friend did this. She had mental health issues herself and it ran in her family and both her former boyfriend's family. She got pregant twice to hold onto boyfriends w/ mental health issues. 
An sadly her children are so bad they will need semi independant living situations as adults. She asked me if I would take them if anything happend to her,I had to say no,I have my husband to consider. 

It was hard but it's not fair to him or my family to put them through that. She was pretty mad at me,but I got her to start preperations to have them in semi independant living situations as a back up in case something happens to her and once they become adults. I know if they live w/ her as adults they will only get pregant and continue the cycle.


To her, keeping these men was worth the pain her children would endure. Not to mention ,she's not real ambitious so she's got 2 kids as guaranteed income. 
She lives off their SSI. So it's not selfish to not want to deal w/ someone else's choice. I don't feel real sorry for her when she complains about not having fun because of her kids. she gets respite care paid for by the state so she does get time away.
She knew the odds of having mentally handicapped children,poor kids they're the victims.

Not all families know it will happen that way,those are the ones I feel for.We can have compassion for parents of special needs children but they should realize the limits of the child's behaviours and be able to remove them from an escalating situation and be considerate of others,instead of expecting us all to take the high road.

They really should have taken him out at the 2nd half of the show if they couldn't calm him after a few minutes. One one should have been in a position to make them take responsibility. 
Same w/ your nephew,you love him dearly I'm sure. It's not selfish to not want to endure the behaviour issues at special occations..they knew better.

Good on you for having a big heart.:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> We can have compassion for parents of special needs children but they should realize the limits of the child's behaviours and be able to remove them from an escalating situation and be considerate of others,instead of expecting us all to take the high road.
> 
> They really should have taken him out at the 2nd half of the show if they couldn't calm him after a few minutes. One one should have been in a position to make them take responsibility.
> Same w/ your nephew,you love him dearly I'm sure. It's not selfish to not want to endure the behaviour issues at special occations..they knew better.


I tried to stay out of this because my own views would be to upsetting to some people. I mostly agree with Michelle and TheFab5. I would have done what the OP did. Not say anything because I try to avoid confrontation when ever possible. But I would be annoyed too. Maybe I would even have left the theater depending on the disturbance. On one side handicapped people want to be treated like everybody else, and when they behave bad and you do, they accuse you of being insensitive to their handicap. That's all I am going to say.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have an aunt with down syndrome and a nephew with Asperberger’s.
Did anyone maybe think that this child was on medication and it ran out and the parent's didn't bring an extra dose? I know my nephew is the sweetest calmest kid, but if he is not on his meds he is totally different.
Kids, especially with problems can't control themselves, so they are NOT at fault IMO. This may be a mental issue not a physical one that is why I don't agree with the handicapped comment.
If I were the parent I would have left immediately, I would never want to disturb anyone in any kind of situation like that.

For a child to not be able to control his problem whatever it may be is not the fault of the child, but the parent.

I would for sure call the theatre and explain the situation and see if they can do something . I think for me I would be more saddened than annoyed, but thats me.
Good Luck


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I found nemo said:


> I have an aunt with down syndrome and a nephew with Asperberger’s.
> Did anyone maybe think that this child was on medication and it ran out and the parent's didn't bring an extra dose? I know my nephew is the sweetest calmest kid, but if he is not on his meds he is totally different.
> Kids, especially with problems can't control themselves, so they are NOT at fault IMO. This may be a mental issue not a physical one that is why I don't agree with the handicapped comment.
> If I were the parent I would have left immediately, I would never want to disturb anyone in any kind of situation like that.
> ...


 
I love your karma quote,I feel it's so true. Good karma might come back to you multiplied by 2 or 3 but bad karma seems to come back 10 fold.... 
Hugs are 100 fold more powerful though!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

allheart said:


> Honestly? What would hubby and I have done? Just what you and your friend did, nothing. We've been in similar situations, and usually hubby is the first to think or say, " count your blessings". The parents probably rarely get to go out like that, and bless that little boy for being so good for the first part of the play.
> 
> I understand your frustration, I truly do and about the cost of the ticket being so high. If I were sitting there, it would take everything in me not to ask the parents if I could hold him.
> 
> ...


Christine,

You said this more beautifully than I ever could have. From the bottom of my heart- THANK YOU. :ThankYou:

My sister is autistic. She and my parents missed out on so many things due to her disabilities. While her behaviors have improved, I remember too well growing up and feeling like all the eyes were on us when she had a behavior issue when we were out to a restaurant or went to the mall. 

I wasn't there to see what happened in this theater and perhaps it was not a wise decision of the parents to keep their child there (especially in a theater performance), but as Suzan said, I would have to cut them some slack:



Nikki's Mom said:


> I'd have to cut them slack and count my blessings.


Far too often kids with disabilities and parents of those kids are isolated. Whatever the cost of the tickets was for you that night consider how many ways these parents and their kids lose out and how rare it is for them to find people willing to be compassionate enough to consider that they need a night out sometimes, too.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have a 39 year old son with mental limitations and emotional issues........he had issues when he was smaller and I would simply remove him from the situation if he was disturbing those around him.........and you don't have to be a rocket scientist to know when a child is being disruptive to a situation.

I would have done like the OP did though.........just kept quiet. OR I may have contacted the ushers to handle the situation. But I would not have taken it upon myself to say anything to the family/parents.

I have been blessed in that my son can live on his own but does he live a normal life? No.........never married, can't drive, limited cooking (great microwave cooker:thumbsup but we now have him living within eight minutes of us in a very nice apartment and wants for nothing. I take him shopping with me and he loves to visit our fluffs so he is our babysitter for our fluffs when we must be gone for a day.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I think you handled it well. I applaud the parents for bringing the child out into the world to participate. I also think there's a limit to what I'd let the child be "disruptive"--I understand he could not control himself--I think several minutes of it is ok but then it's time to take them home and let others enjoy the show. It's like a crying baby--a minute or two is ok to see if maybe they will settle down, but after a bit, enough is enough and it becomes dispruptive for everyone.

I'd call the theater and explain what happened. They want everyone to be happy and get their money's worth. Let us know what happens!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just keep thinking....if this were church, wouldn't the parents have taken the child out of the room until he/she were calm again? I don't think anyone would deny any child a chance to see a show...handicapped or otherwise. But the parents should have taken the continued disruption out into the lobby. Just my opinion. Would you let your child stand up on his chair during a play? Geez, I hope I'm not coming sounding cold, just trying to think about it objectively. 

I hope the theater will do something for you. I wouldn't have said a word either, but then I'm a wimp.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

2maltmom said:


> I just keep thinking....if this were church, wouldn't the parents have taken the child out of the room until he/she were calm again? I don't think anyone would deny any child a chance to see a show...handicapped or otherwise. But the parents should have taken the continued disruption out into the lobby. Just my opinion. Would you let your child stand up on his chair during a play? Geez, I hope I'm not coming sounding cold, just trying to think about it objectively.
> 
> I hope the theater will do something for you. I wouldn't have said a word either, but then I'm a wimp.


No, you don't sound cold at all... and Pat, you are no wimp having to bath and walk four dogs at the same time, LOL! :HistericalSmiley:

BTW, I love the new siggy!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I would not have said a word to them. And I would have just been thankful and counted my blessings too. 

About the ticket being refunded, the way I see it, is that sometimes things don't go the way you want them to, case in point - the family in front of you. So, personally, I would have just chalked it up to a 'that's life' sort of thing. That's just me though. 

But I firmly believe that parents should be accountable for their children and disruptive children should be removed immediately -whether they're handicapped or not. To not do that, is just disrespectful for everyone else. Sadly it seems a lot of people are not respectful in the world.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

shanghaimomma said:


> I would not have said a word to them. And I would have just been thankful and counted my blessings too.
> 
> About the ticket being refunded, the way I see it, is that sometimes things don't go the way you want them to, case in point - the family in front of you. So, personally, I would have just chalked it up to a 'that's life' sort of thing. That's just me though.
> 
> But I firmly believe that parents should be accountable for their children and disruptive children should be removed immediately -whether they're handicapped or not. To not do that, is just disrespectful for everyone else. Sadly it seems a lot of people are not respectful in the world.


:goodpost: I wholeheartedly agree with what you posted!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I think you and your friend did the decent thing in not saying anything to the child's parents; I know I would not have said anything if I were in your shoes. However, I feel the parents should have reciprocated the decency and taken the child out, as he was obviously causing a scene. Even if no one complains about the child to the parents, for whatever reason, doesn't mean the parents have the right to allow their child to continue to act out. As the others have mentioned, it's just not fair for those whose experience was spoiled because of the child's behavior. 

Yes, I do agree that the parents should be able to enjoy themselves; however, it should never be at the expense of others. JMHO.


----------

